# Reccomend me a Panel Wipe to remove old LSP's etc



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a dedicated panel wipe product to remove old LSP's and remaining grease etc prior to polishing and waxing.

Thought about making my own with IPA and Deionised water but there's also a fair bit of info out there about this being an ancient method and not as effective as modern alternative panel wipes.

Thanks


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Upol slow panel wipe


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

wish wash said:


> Upol slow panel wipe


As in this?

U-Pol System 20 Slow Panel Wipe & Degreaser 5L UPol Panelwipe Anti-Static and Anti-Silicone Panel Wipe 5 Litres Slow Degreaser for Larger Panel Repairs & Resprays https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B019MXFZIC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_qwW-BbHY44B45

Will it actually remove wax and such like IPA solvents do?


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

wish wash said:


> Upol slow panel wipe


I've just bought 5 litres of this and will use it after a product such as Meguiars Wash+.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

tomstephens89 said:


> As in this?
> 
> U-Pol System 20 Slow Panel Wipe & Degreaser 5L UPol Panelwipe Anti-Static and Anti-Silicone Panel Wipe 5 Litres Slow Degreaser for Larger Panel Repairs & Resprays https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B019MXFZIC/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_qwW-BbHY44B45
> 
> Will it actually remove wax and such like IPA solvents do?


Much better then IPA for removing wax


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Sweet, just ordered some. Thanks all.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, this stuff is what body shops use before painting, so you know it's the real deal. You wouldn't want any wax, oil, or grease left on a car before painting it. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Upol slow panel wipe


Any issues with spray heads etc, if decanted into a spray bottle?


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

saul said:


> Any issues with spray heads etc, if decanted into a spray bottle?


I assume it's a thin liquid so no I wouldn't expect issues so long as the bottle with spray head is meant for chemicals.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

saul said:


> Any issues with spray heads etc, if decanted into a spray bottle?


Better off in chemical resistant bottles and heads as it's a solvent based panel wipe not a water based one.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

As above Upol slow panel wipe is perfect for prepping a panel after polishing etc.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Spies Hecker 7010 Panel Wipe is a good alternative - superb after correction or just to remove everything from the panel prior to re-sealing/waxing


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I've tried just about every "chemical resistant" spray head I can buy with my panel wipe and NONE have lasted more than a few days before they've given up. They all work fine at the start as you'd expect, then within a day or two all you get is the panel wipe dribbling down the trigger and all over your hands because the seals have melted.

Please let me know if you find one that actually works long term.


----------



## tomstephens89 (Jul 17, 2018)

Barbel330 said:


> I've tried just about every "chemical resistant" spray head I can buy with my panel wipe and NONE have lasted more than a few days before they've given up. They all work fine at the start as you'd expect, then within a day or two all you get is the panel wipe dribbling down the trigger and all over your hands because the seals have melted.
> 
> Please let me know if you find one that actually works long term.


Whats the general method of applying solvent based cleaners then?

Ive got 99.9% IPA in a plastic spray bottle indoors for cleaning records and its been fine for years.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I use panel wipe every day for work as I'm a smart repairer. Ive tried so many spray heads with no luck so I have to just pour it onto a cloth from a bottle.

Strangely my pal has a cheap spray head that he's used for years with panel wipe and it works perfectly so there are some out there they are OK to use, I just can't find one. I must have spent £30 on spray heads just trying to find a suitable one.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Barbel330 said:


> I've tried just about every "chemical resistant" spray head I can buy with my panel wipe and NONE have lasted more than a few days before they've given up. They all work fine at the start as you'd expect, then within a day or two all you get is the panel wipe dribbling down the trigger and all over your hands because the seals have melted.
> 
> Please let me know if you find one that actually works long term.


I have the U-Pol slow degreaser
Has always been in a Marolex bottle, no issues for over a year

The spray head is called Vela; black ones are generally chemical resistant. You can get the triggers from Maxolen (eBay)


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

My Tolco Grey 320CR triggers have been fine with UPOL slow and all other harsh valeting chemicals. Only purchased from reputable sources.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Barbel330 said:


> I've tried just about every "chemical resistant" spray head I can buy with my panel wipe and NONE have lasted more than a few days before they've given up. They all work fine at the start as you'd expect, then within a day or two all you get is the panel wipe dribbling down the trigger and all over your hands because the seals have melted.
> 
> Please let me know if you find one that actually works long term.


My bottle and spray had is from an old bottle of tar remover, don't recall the manufacturer but it seems fine.


----------

